# superkings black



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I live in zaragoza and want to take some superkings back to the uk. I will be driving through france and need to know the cheapest place to buy these. Can anyone help?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morro said:


> I live in zaragoza and want to take some superkings back to the uk. I will be driving through france and need to know the cheapest place to buy these. Can anyone help?



Spain will be cheaper! Any Estanza???

Jo xxx


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Estanza???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Estanco - sorry, my spelling! The licensed tobacco shops in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

thankyou


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Not necessarily jo, as even here most of them don't stock anything apart from B&H & Rothmans unless there's an english prescence when they 'll start stocking want the Brits want.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

On their last visit, Mother In Law wanted her B&H 100's. The estanco didn't have any. So they ordered them. One week later they had as many as she wanted.

This isn't a touristy area, but these guys have access to any brand/make from their principle suppliers. You want it, they can get it. I'd imagine even more so in the South where the tobacco shops have access to a much larger range of clientele origins. Price available pre-order also and interesting that they hardly changed in price from the std B&H.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As stated, most outlets will order in what brand you need.
You can of course go home via Andorra where things are a lot cheaper, but I do not know what French customs will allow ?


----------

